# Game 4: New York Knicks @ Trail Blazers



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Game 4: 
New York Knicks 
@ 
Portland Trail Blazers ​

*







@







*​
*Date: Wednesday, November 9th*
*Time:7:00 p.m. PST*
*Arena: Rose Garden*
*T.V.: FSN*
*Knick's Last Game:Loss*
*Blazer's Last Game: Win*
*Last Meeting This Season:N/A*

*Blazer's Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Juan Dixon*/*Theo Ratliff*/*Jarrett Jack*​

_*VS.*_​

*Knick's Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Jamal Crawford*/*Trevor Ariza*/*Channing Frye*​*
Key Matchup:​*

















*Blazer Freak's Keys To The Game:*
The Blazers need to continue playing hard for 48 minutes, and should take advantage of the weak front court of the Knicks. Look for Miles and Zach to control the game. Also look for the Telfair v Marbury matchup which should be hyped up by the media. If the Blazers can keep Q cold like he has been to start the season the Blazers should have no problem getting a win here.

*Team Report:*


> Portland, 1-2, has three practice days to prepare for its next game against New York, which lost the first two games of the Larry Brown era. Could a .500 record be in the offing? The Knicks, like the Blazers, are in rebuilding mode. The Portland-New York contest will provide a matchup between cousins Stephon Marbury and Sebastian Telfair. The other interesting matchup will be that of New York's Eddy Curry against Portland's post pair of Joel Przybilla and Theo Ratliff.


*FOXsports.net*​
*Predicition: Blazer Win*
*Prediction Record: 3-0*(W-L)


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

No Monia in the starting line-up!?


EDIT:

Nice game thread, though, Blazer Freak! :clap:


----------



## WebZen (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

This should be a very competitive game, with Telfair and Marbury going head to head. They also have that new coach that teaches the fundamentals, similar to our coach in some respects. Looking at this matchup made me realize how bad of a team New York really is. They have the stronger backcourt while we have the stronger frontcourt. I can imagine Telfair is looking to show up his older cousin and will probably have a decent game. I would give the Blazers the advantage in this game.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

I really hope we can bring Khryapa in at some time this game. It'll be interesting to see how he and Monia play together.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

On another note, I wonder what Nate has in store for his players over the next few days they have off. Hopefully he'll get some free throw drills in.


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



WebZen said:


> . I can imagine Telfair is looking to show up his older cousin and will probably have a decent game.


Actually this is something that worries me a little bit. Bassy has a habit of looking to one up the other opposing point guard in games like this and he loses focus. Like last year against the Magic he was trying to show up Jameer Nelson. 

I just hope he doesnt make it a "Me and Steph" thing and focuses on the game.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Yeh i sure hope that Sebastian doesn't try to 1 up him.I hope he plays team ball and gets lots of assists.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm guessing that Monia gets another crack at the starting lineup, given his extraordinary performance last night.


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

I wouldnt call it extraordinary......I'd call it productive. Which for our 2 guard spot....might just qualify.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

why's it say Blazers prediction as a win, then say 3-0? 

that's what you get for listening to garbage dip set.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Monia started at SG last game, and I don't think he did anything to warrant a demotion. I think most likely that Monia will start again. The only change I would like to see is Dixon not be in the rotation. I can't understand why Dixon is getting playing time over Monia the first two games, and then over Smith the last game. I would like to see all of Dixon's minutes go to Webster, Outlaw, or Smith.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

deanwoof said:


> why's it say Blazers prediction as a win, then say 3-0?
> 
> that's what you get for listening to garbage dip set.


:laugh: Because thats *MY* prediction record. I predicted we'd lose to Minny and Denver, but win against Atlanta, so I guess that makes me 3-0.

Also, I would put Monia in the starting lineup it's just NBA.com doesn't have a pic for him.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

I want to see Nate Robinson vs. SeaBass. Something tells me Q will break his slump against our poor perimeter defense.


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> :laugh: Because thats *MY* prediction record. I predicted we'd lose to Minny and Denver, but win against Atlanta, so I guess that makes me 3-0.
> 
> Also, I would put Monia in the starting lineup it's just NBA.com doesn't have a pic for him.


 http://nbadraft.net/profiles/largepics/monya.jpg


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

I think it would be great if they beat NY. All I want to see is more improvement, chemistry, and effort. If they fall short so be it. NY is slightly tougher then Atlanta because they have some experienced players who can put it in the bucket, but Portland should be able to beat them on the inside if the guards can hit a few shots to open it up.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

RPCity said:


> http://nbadraft.net/profiles/largepics/monya.jpg


He needs to be in a blazer uni.










or


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

I like that second shot.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Game's today. I'm hoping/thinking we will win.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Zach with 6 quick points!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Wow Joel has 6 boards already. He must be winning that battle down low.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Why did Nate pull Zach out? He seems to be the only one producing on the offensive end.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

I like how they used Monia so far. He just needs to hit those shots and he'll be Money.

Also, Darius needs to keep driving and stay away from the perimeter.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

My only hope for Dixon is that he's a streaky player because he has been on a cold streak since he signed.

STOP SHOOTING!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

I really hope we can move Dixon for something and give more minutes to Monia.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



cpt.napalm said:


> Why did Nate pull Zach out? He seems to be the only one producing on the offensive end.


Think it's just his rotation. It hurts taking out him and Monia at the same time. I really like how Monia plays! Man, get rid of Dixon.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Throws up another brick they mean.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

6 minutes for Dixon and he is 0-7 from the field and has 1 rebound. Have his shots at least been good looks? Or is he throwing up trash that he had no place shooting in the first place?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



mgb said:


> Throws up another brick they mean.


Oh, come on, now Dixon puts up a air ball! Get him out.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

What the **** has to happen for Dixon to be taken out?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Dear Juan

quit shooting

sincerely

the fans.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Nate must have heard us here comes Monia!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



cpt.napalm said:


> 6 minutes for Dixon and he is 0-7 from the field and has 1 rebound. Have his shots at least been good looks? Or is he throwing up trash that he had no place shooting in the first place?


He's got pretty good looks, just can't hit ****.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



cpt.napalm said:


> Nate must have heard us here comes Monia!


Thankfully! Man, that was ugly!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Thanks. The shot chart on ESPN gamecast is all I have.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Hopefully Dixon didn't shoot us out of this game. We can't afford to get behind by much early.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Well at least we aren't doing too bad from the charity stripe.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Damn 3 fouls on Monia. At least Martell is replacing him. I hope Dixon shot himself out of the rotation tonight.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Come on, we have to take it inside.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



mgb said:


> Come on, we have to take it inside.


as much as I hate saying this, it's like Maurce Cheeks is coaching..

no movement on offense, and poor shot selection.

and as I suspected would happen, Darius isn't exactly being the "punisher" outside of 1 game (realistically).


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



mgb said:


> Come on, we have to take it inside.


Especially Darius. I feel like he's slowly reverting back to how he played last year... 18 feet away from the basket.

Take it to the hole, Darius!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Alright Zach!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Don't jinx me Hap I have the Punisher on my fantasy team. Even though he is a Knick I am glad to see Nate Robinson getting some minutes.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

There we go Martell show Juan how it is done. Atta Boy!!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



cpt.napalm said:


> There we go Martell show Juan how it is done. Atta Boy!!


Such a nice shot... I hope he takes a few more this quarter. Get that guy warmed up.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

We're not good enough to go miss FGs like that.

I was just thinking I'd hate to see Joel get another foul at the end of this half.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



mgb said:


> We're not good enough to go miss FGs like that.
> 
> I was just thinking I'd hate to see Joel get another foul at the end of this half.


Oops, that suppose to be mis FTs.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

49-39 @ the half. Something tells me Dixon shot us out of reach.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Standing around to much and taking to many jump starts. It was a good strategy to start big against the Blazers because we don't attack the basket when there are a lot of big guys even if we could score.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Pretty bad half, but if you were to only look at the Blazers' stats you'd think we were down by 30. Lets just hope that we can turn it around after the half and make some friggin shots.

Free throws, fellas. Free throws.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

I'm thinking of starting a Juan Dixon Fan Club. Anyone wanna join?

Go, Juan. Shoot!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Your kidding right? Dixon?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



BuckW4GM said:


> I'm thinking of starting a Juan Dixon Fan Club. Anyone wanna join?
> 
> Go, Juan. Shoot!


Oh, yea, sign me up.

Only chance we have is if he doesn't play the rest of the game.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

It's like Cheeks with Damon all over again. I know it's early, and it's likely Nate just really want to have a good look at Dixon before deciding what to do, but man..... Dixon is HORRIBLE


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

I was thinking that Jack would be making a strong case for him to be a starter tonite...but his stats say otherwise.

This is one of those games where you go "ok, 20 wins might be lucky"..


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



Trader Bob said:


> Your kidding right? Dixon?


No, I'm really a big fan of Dixon.  yes, I was kidding.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



BuckW4GM said:


> It's like Cheeks with Damon all over again. I know it's early, and it's likely Nate just really want to have a good look at Dixon before deciding what to do, but man..... Dixon is HORRIBLE


Please, don't compare Damon to Dixon, Damon is a much better player than Dixon.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



Hap said:


> I was thinking that Jack would be making a strong case for him to be a starter tonite...but his stats say otherwise.
> 
> This is one of those games where you go "ok, 20 wins might be lucky"..


Yeah, Jack kinda blew an opportunity for the starting spot with his play in the first half. I thought his defense was ok, but he didn't run the offense very well. It's not like we have an offense right now though


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



Hap said:


> I was thinking that Jack would be making a strong case for him to be a starter tonite...but his stats say otherwise.
> 
> This is one of those games where you go "ok, 20 wins might be lucky"..


Friday is going to be really scary. I'm glad I'm not going to that game.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



Hap said:


> This is one of those games where you go "ok, 20 wins might be lucky"..


I know what you mean, man. We look really bad.

I'm hoping Nate uses the first 10 games or so to get a good feel for what he has and will then begin to set everything in place giving us a better structure, hopefully translating to more stability, better shooting, more rhythem, etc.

Our shooting is just aweful.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

ok was not sure....... you have not been around too much yet


We seriously need some shooters to step up to bat. Its ugly...
Too bad we did not have that backup PF who plays well with Monia... oh wait we have Khryapa :banghead:

What happend to isolating and posting up Monia? :whoknows:

My new name for Dixon... "if you shoot them they will fall?????"


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



mgb said:


> Please, don't compare Damon to Dixon, Damon is a much better player than Dixon.


oh I'm not. I was comparing Cheeks stubbornness to play Damon with Nate playing Dixon.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Alright Zach! Maybe we can win this .


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

:biggrin: 

Monia rejects Curry... with his elbow!!!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

We need more MONIA :woot:

nice block Sergei


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Yea, that's more like it!!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Heck yeah! This is more like it.

Nice little run by the Blazers and as Mike Rice has been mentioning, Telfair and Joel are vital at both ends of the floor (respectively)

Great block by Monia, too.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

what a block by Monia. His defense is really solid. More Monia, no more Dixon please Nate


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

The start of the 3rd quarter calls for a bannana dance. :banana: :banana:


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

RE: T-Bob:

I prefer Juan BRICKSon, myself.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Can we say...... Yega?


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

You got to love how hard these guys are playing. Last year, they would get down by ten and seem to mail it in. Zack is looking like the Zack of 2003-2004


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Telfair's startin' to get dialed-in from 3!


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

BINGO... BANGO... BANGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Portland leads by 3!!!!


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



hasoos said:


> The start of the 3rd quarter calls for a bannana dance. :banana: :banana:


It most certainly does!!! :cheers:


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

This is the best Zack has played in 2 years. He is making the extra pass and playing solid Defense.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Oh yea! I love it! Playing with energy!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Telfair is PWN1NG TH3M.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Holy moley!

Although we might not be able to hit anything out side of 10 feet with this big lineup in, it's fun to watch. Great energy, hustle and rebounding!

It's gonna be tough to give up Ruben. Hate it or love it, he's a difference maker on this team.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Perhaps Ruben is trying to showcase himself for Brown? As long as we get a win, go for it Rube


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



furball said:


> This is the best Zack has played in 2 years. He is making the extra pass and playing solid Defense.


Yes, Zach is playing very well!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Much rather see Smith than Miss em Dixon.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Miles is playing hard. He is just not finishing well. Can't fault his effort.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



mgb said:


> Much rather see Smith than Miss em Dixon.


you mean Juan "Shot a minute" Dixon?


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Outscored them 25-13 in the 3rd quarter... need one more just like that!!! :clap:


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Rube is a man out there. as much as i would like to see Viktor, Outlaw, Webster play, I can understand why it's hard for Nate not to play Ruben.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

That ball was spinning so it shouldn't have been called a palm.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

You see that shot of some people just sitting there? I'd be screaming after that dunk! Maybe they are Knick fans.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

I have faith that the Blazers will finish this game out on top. They have some great momentum going for them right now.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



mgb said:


> You see that shot of some people just sitting there? I'd be screaming after that dunk! Maybe they are Knick fans.


EXACTLY!

The absolute worst is when you see people in the front row sleeping or not paying any attention at all. Some people just don't appreciate what they have.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

w00t w00t!!!

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

did I just hear mike rice say that the guy from SI called him (mike rice) a "hom-oh"?


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Lightin' it up now!!!!!


Blazers by 11!!!!!!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



Hap said:


> did I just hear mike rice say that the guy from SI called him (mike rice) a "hom-oh"?


lol

So I'm not the only one that heard that, huh?

Good, ole Mike.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Yea, what a game! Hap, do you see perhaps more than 20 wins in our future when we play like this?

GO BLAZERS!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



CanJohno said:


> Lightin' it up now!!!!!
> 
> 
> Blazers by 11!!!!!!


That's avatar worthy

Repped.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

man rube, zach, and miles are playing great ball. i'm really enjoying this game


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



mgb said:


> Yea, what a game! Hap, do you see perhaps more than 20 wins in our future when we play like this?
> 
> GO BLAZERS!


If we play like this (and end up winning) than 30 should be a absolute worst case scenario

realistically, I dont know if it's more us playing good, or NY just isn't that good.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Miles has to hurt his back more often!

Love the play of Telfair in the second half. He really got us back into this game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



Hap said:


> If we play like this (and end up winning) than 30 should be a absolute worst case scenario
> 
> realistically, I dont know if it's more us playing good, or NY just isn't that good.


Well I like at least the adjustment Nate made going bigger because of the problems we were having with their size.

Need to take it back inside!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Friday night may be even more painful with the bigs. Detroit will have a big advantage on us


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



Hap said:


> realistically, I dont know if it's more us playing good, or NY just isn't that good.


i think it's both. you gotta admit, we're playing inspired ball. i wouldn't be surprised if this is one of our best performance of the season.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Ha after seeing Theo's put-back dunk on Miles' missed FT:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

42 - 40 rebounds NY

12-12 assists


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



CanJohno said:


>


That is priceless :rofl:

only in America


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Are we sure this is the same team that played Denver?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Theo looks like he's getting up better than he did last year.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

I really enjoyed this game!

1. The Knicks lost, sending them to a likely 0-9 start.

2. Larry Brown did a bad job, and his team got outhustled and outworked.

3. I think the Blazers were fun to watch tonight. Not a terrible home team so far this year.

Thank you Blazers!


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



Trader Bob said:


> That is priceless :rofl:
> 
> only in America


 :biggrin: 

Here's the source pic' if you want it!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

This is a great game for us. Hopefully this type of play will carry over to Friday. I'm expecting a loss, but I just hope they come out and give the same kind of effort.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Oh, no, not Dixon!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Zach and Darius played great tonight, let's keep it up, guys.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



mgb said:


> Oh, no, not Dixon!


He better thank his lucky stars that the Blazers got back into this one with the way he played in the first half.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



BuckW4GM said:


> i think it's both. you gotta admit, we're playing inspired ball. i wouldn't be surprised if this is one of our best performance of the season.



I justy wish that darius would make his free throws...

but you're right, it was inspired ball.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

Cool, that put the Knicks at one point less then I predicted, but we scored seven more.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

95-83

I love this!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

who would've thought that we'd be .500 this late into the season..


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

When he's gone, Ruben will be missed.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

as much as it pains me to say it, congrats on the win....it is NY & they are pretty pathetic right now & going through a youth movement as well, BUT Portland kicked their ***.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



Hap said:


> who would've thought that we'd be .500 this late into the season..


lol


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*

.500 baby!

Now, lets kick the Pistions!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*



Hap said:


> who would've thought that we'd be .500 this late into the season..


Soak this in, I don't think we'll see it for much longer.

I pray they prove me wrong though.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

attendance: 12,296


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Zach is a beast 29 & 12 and hes still not even close to 100 percent , His jumper is so smooth


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> attendance: 12,296


score: 95 83


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Samuel said:


> attendance: 12,296


I would have liked to have been there! I'm not going till Nov 18 if my back improves. I hurt it at the Atlanta game.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Thank me for the win. I was watching the whole 1st half, and we did bad. So I decided, just like last season, I'd play something while the game is going on, and check in everyonce in a while. And look what happens. We come back. 

Note: This is a few times a season thing. Don't shun me please. 

Fun game to watch. Those refs sucked balls. Half of Bassy's fouls were BS.


----------



## ThereIsNoTry (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knics @ Trail Blazers*


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Nice to see both Darius and Zach having big games. If Darius could only make his free throws...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I know it was against the Knicks, but what I find encouraging is they should only improve more. I mean I know they are going to get blown out, but I starting to think they may be better than I expected by the end of this season.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Hap said:


> score: 95 83


*Baiting isn't allowed.

Please read the rules thread.*


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

here is the boxscore 

2FG% = .446 
3FG% = .143
FT% = .613 :hurl:

ONLY 11 turnovers :woot:

NY wins the rebounds 46-44

we only had 4 in double figure points... but Zach and Darius were big

Darius in 4 games has shown a lot... kudos to him


attendance 12,296 ??????


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Trader Bob said:


> 2FG% = .446


That is such an amazing number when you consider that they were shooting 33% at the half.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

We could make life a lot easier if we could make FT's


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Does anyone have or seen a pic of Telfair sticking his tounge out in this game? Good avatar material.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

What do you guys think of The Telfair/Miles/Ruben/Zach/Theo(Joel) lineup? Much better rebounding lineup, but I like Patterson coming off the bench providing that spark..I don't know what I would do. Atleast for now I'd keep the lineup like it is.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

The officals were horrible tonight on both ends . Ruben was awesome Zach and D Miles were great and I liked what I saw from Theo , I would think about putting him in the starting lineup again .


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Good game, it appears. If Randolph can is back to being the stud he appeared in 03-04 and Miles is now a very good player, Portland won't be terrible this year. Still not a playoff team (unless Telfair or someone else takes a gigantic leap forward), but at least respectable.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I thought it was awesome when they went big and it was like playing keep away from the Knicks.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

telfair found his game, the proformance from miles and zbo if we play like we did in the 2nd half every game we will be better than most people think. 

dixon goes on the IL next game and viktor gets activated


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> dixon goes on the IL next game and viktor gets activated


That is exactly what needs to happen!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I'd email the 5th quarter, but I doubt they'll actually read emails..but someone has to tell Juan that he doesn't HAVE to shoot once for every minute he's in the game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> I'd email the 5th quarter, but I doubt they'll actually read emails..but someone has to tell Juan that he doesn't HAVE to shoot once for every minute he's in the game.


I always forget to listen after the game. I get bad reception on the radio but I can listen to it on the computer.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

They just played a clip from Zach. It's funny our best most consistent outside shooter is Zach.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> I'd email the 5th quarter, but I doubt they'll actually read emails..but someone has to tell Juan that he doesn't HAVE to shoot once for every minute he's in the game.


Hey, they're reading it now.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

mgb said:


> They just played a clip from Zach. It's funny our best most consistent outside shooter is Zach.


I was at the game the other night thinking the SAME THING. He's the only one that seems to have the, how do you say, stroke, of a jump shooter.

How did Monia look tonight? I didn't watch or listen, so the stats don't say much on that end.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Just gopt back from the game

Though you mightn't think so from the box score...Telffair was teh difference in this game. He started teh 3rd quarter and broke the backs of the Knicks, then the rest of the players fed off that.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Samuel said:


> I was at the game the other night thinking the SAME THING. He's the only one that seems to have the, how do you say, stroke, of a jump shooter.
> 
> How did Monia look tonight? I didn't watch or listen, so the stats don't say much on that end.


He looked good. Moves without the ball boxes out and does a lot of the basics that many NBA players lack. He stop NY's easy fast break points by stepping up and not allowing the easy first pass.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Just gopt back from the game
> 
> Though you mightn't think so from the box score...Telffair was teh difference in this game. He started teh 3rd quarter and broke the backs of the Knicks, then the rest of the players fed off that.


True. I posted something to that effect earlier. He's no doubt our starting PG. It may not have been as close as it was if he didn't get in foul trouble.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

In the 2nd quarter it seemed that Nate was willing to skate with Webster as long as they stuck within 10 or less... Monia looked good. I think Nate simply is still feeling this team out....

SPeaking of Out I imagine we will see DIxon and Smith out of the lineup more and more, as It really looks that there is no loss of letting the young players play.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

I was at the game, too. Telfair got the ball rolling in the third, when he figured out he better back off and not play too close to his man, or the refs would call a ticky-tack foul. Miles and Z-Bo looked good in that quarter too. Monia didn't do much in terms of the scoreboard, but he is fundamentally sound, and he displays a court presence/leadership. 

Why did Pryzbilla sit so long tonight? 

Juan Dixon is horrible, and Smith didn't do much. Oh, and Webster did little, too. Keep starting Monia, or give Jack the SG spot.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

THing I am impressed with about Monia is his ability to deliver the ball to a person where they can catch it. He doesn't really force it but always puts it where a team mate will be and a defender won't be. And he delivers it softly so they can catch it.....Sabas like...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

CrGiants said:


> I was at the game, too. Telfair got the ball rolling in the third, when he figured out he better back off and not play too close to his man, or the refs would call a ticky-tack foul. Miles and Z-Bo looked good in that quarter too. Monia didn't do much in terms of the scoreboard, but he is fundamentally sound, and he displays a court presence/leadership.
> 
> Why did Pryzbilla sit so long tonight?
> 
> Juan Dixon is horrible, and Smith didn't do much. Oh, and Webster did little, too. Keep starting Monia, or give Jack the SG spot.


If I remember right it was foul troubles. I believe he came in got a foul right off and Theo had to come back in. Maybe that was Telfair in the first half,,,

Smith might be able to help us some, but I'd keep starting Monia and Webster behind him. I also would like to see Viktor get in there, I think he'd help us.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

One thing I found interesting....

During shootaround Webster and then Monia, following Martells lead, went out to center court and introduced tehmselves and shook hands with each of the officials. Martell even took the time to chat briefly with each one. No other player from either team did that.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Schilly said:


> One thing I found interesting....
> 
> During shootaround Webster and then Monia, following Martells lead, went out to center court and introduced tehmselves and shook hands with each of the officials. Martell even took the time to chat briefly with each one. No other player from either team did that.


It's nice having players that don't feel the refs are the enemies.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Another nice thing is that we were down by ten at the half and not only came back but won it by double digits.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

I know Pryzbilla was in foul trouble, but he went out early in the third and never came back.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

CrGiants said:


> I know Pryzbilla was in foul trouble, but he went out early in the third and never came back.


momentum change.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I know that I may be crazy, but if after 20 games Miles is still getting 20 and 8 we should ship Travis out for a big man. There I said it.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Pryzbilla was a big part of the momentum change. Playing solid in the key for the first 3-4 minutes of the third, which was when the big turn started.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I know that I may be crazy, but if after 20 games Miles is still getting 20 and 8 we should ship Travis out for a big man. There I said it.


I might agree with you, as long as that big man is better than Dale Davis.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

To my EXTREME annoyance, I totally lost the radio signal the last 2 minutes. That meant instead of the Blazers I got James Dobson's hate-screaming. When I finally got the signal back it was post game show. Grrrrrrrrrr

Anyway, here is the NY Times take, you need to register to read the whole thing:

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/11/10/sports/basketball/10knicks.html



> It looked as if the Knicks at last had found the right formula. The offense was reasonably fluid and balanced, the defense steady. But Portland, behind the one-two forward punch of Zach Randolph (29 points, 12 rebounds) and Darius Miles (26 points, 8 rebounds), bullied the Knicks in the third quarter, and buried them in the fourth.





> There may come a time when the Knicks' season is defined by their growth, by the incremental steps that lead them away from their recent misery and toward some promising, distant horizon.


Detroit is going to be a really tough game. But after that the Blazers get the Bulls and Warriors, neither of whom is a great team. If they go 4-1 on the home stand I'll be pretty happy. At least when the play the Warriors I can hear the whole game, even if it's the Warriors' broadcasters.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

It was great to see the team step up. The forwards were nice and agressive, and finally one of the guards (Telfair) stepped up to give them some support. The main thing is, the team continues to improve. Tonights offensive movement was much better, the post players know where they want to post up and the guards seem to have a better idea where the ball is to be delivered. They are also working the inside-outside game better to re establish players in the post when they get double teamed.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

crandc said:


> Detroit is going to be a really tough game. But after that the Blazers get the Bulls and Warriors, neither of whom is a great team. If they go 4-1 on the home stand I'll be pretty happy.


Seriously. 

I'd be happy if they won one more game in the home stretch. 

If they won two of them, they would exceed expectations. None of us expected the team to be good in the beginning of this season, and there is oodles of bad. 

The really good stuff is that the Forward tandem is starting to look seriously dangerous. As long as players like Telfair and Monia and Jack can get the ball to the forwards in scoring position, the team can win. With Monia and Webster and even Zach, outside shooting no longer is the achilles heel for this team; chemistry and defense are.

iWatas


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> Detroit is going to be a really tough game. But after that the Blazers get the Bulls and Warriors, neither of whom is a great team. If they go 4-1 on the home stand I'll be pretty happy. At least when the play the Warriors I can hear the whole game, even if it's the Warriors' broadcasters.


check your PM's..

also, if the team went 4-1 on this home stand, I'd be beyond words.

Hell, I'd be happy with a 3-2 home stand.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I am thrilled about the win too........

but lets just remember this

we just beat the Hawks on a very questionable call

and the Knicks...

this is not the former World Champs... we shall see how they do Friday.. Detroits frontline will be tough for us to stop

Zach's D... we shall see how he does on Sheed....


Perosnally I think they better bring in Victor for some size...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> I am thrilled about the win too........
> 
> but lets just remember this
> 
> ...



we've, so far, watched 3 solid games and 1 stinker.

2 of those solid games came at home against equally bad teams. Detroit is a whole other kettle of fish. This could be another stinker of a game. The Trail Blazers need to strong against Detroit, and hustle like there's no tomorrow.

And put Juan Dixon on the inactive list and activate Viktor.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

i thought the center tandem played very well last night. Much like I had hoped before the season. Telfair is better at this time than Jack but Jack gives us good minuets and I like hime in together with Telfair for ball handling. nate did a very good job of keeping the guys poised and useing his timeouts and substitutions. Over all I was encouraged at the "progress" of the team as a whole.

gtorpops


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

CrGiants said:


> I know Pryzbilla was in foul trouble, but he went out early in the third and never came back.


Theo was playing pretty well. No point in making the change for someone who was at that point cold and had been having foul trouble all game. Personally I'm happy that Theo was able to step up, between the two of them I'm pretty confident with our Center rotation (and how many teams can truly say that?)


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Does anyone have or seen a pic of Telfair sticking his tounge out in this game? Good avatar material.


??


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Some random thoughts on the game.

Really enjoyable game to watch. I don't care that it was a crappy Knick team. Watching this Blazer team mount a comeback was great stuff.

Though we have young PGs and though they didn't put up stats this game, they were steady enough to not lose the game for us. For a rookie and a 2nd year high schooler, they aren't so awful they will ruin this season. They aren't going to win for us. But I don't see them being the main reason we lose a buch of games either. Both of them play with a confidence and poise greater than their experience. Neither is scared.

Telfair was really a spark in the 3rd. I loved how he used a made 3 (plus a made 3 from way behind the line after the whistle blew) to set up a series of drives into the paint. My favorite when he drove in for a layup and used Curry!! to screen off Marbury.

Curry is an absolute BEAST in the paint. What a load. Our lightweight Center tandem has no hope at all against Curry or Shaq. Not that it matters at this point. Yet Curry on the defensive end is truly horrible. Few are worse than this guy.

Zach's shot looked very good last night. Nice game from him that he didn't force too much. He really looked to pass more if he didn't have room to operate.

Darius impressed me playing through the pain and injuries to make a solid contribution. He is the MVP of the 1st 4 games.

Monia is a guy I am starting to like. He doesn't make mistakes or get in the way. A real good match for Zach. I loved the experiment Coach tried: Telfair, Darius, Monia, Zach, Theo or Joel. That was a killer lineup.

Juan Dixon: Wow, he is really terrible. I didn't know what to think about his signing. I can't imagine what the team saw in him. Can we tear up his contract? Please? Ok, so he (eventually) shoots himself out of his slump eventually. So what? I would rather have Webster take (and miss) all these shots in real game action than watch this guy chuck up shots while ignoring Zach posting up.

Stephon. I have no doubt that Marbury could have singlehandedly made a run at the Blazers in the fouth quarter. That he didn't was not due to amazing Blazer defense or a bad night by Marbury. It is all on Larry Brown and trying to teach Marbury to win the "right way". Thank you Larry for keeping a leash on the best player in the building.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Hap said:


> And put Juan Dixon on the inactive list and activate Viktor.


:woot: :banana:


----------

